
Announcement: Flair, Rule Tweaks, and Two New Mods - whack
https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/c4xn6z/announcement_flair_rule_tweaks_and_two_new_mods/
======
ziddoap
I was under the assumption this was a reddit-wide rule tweak, however it is
just a post from the subreddit "TrueReddit"

